# Aerospace Evo Review



## ricardo1970 (May 19, 2012)

Introduction:



Evo, short for Evolution. The British Collins Dictionary quotes:

Evolution: Noun. (general) Gradual directional change especially one leading to a more advanced or complex form.

My early conclusion is that Evo is a relevant nomenclature for Breiltings ever popular light weight, ultra functional timepiece.

Features:

The changes over the outgoing Avantage model are subtle enough to allow the viewer to immediately recognise the model but also dramatic enough to transform the Aerospace into an entirely new aesthetic.
All of the modifications are visual. The incredibly clever multi-functional, thermally-compensated super-quartz movement remains unchanged and is still operated by the single crown. This has always bestowed the Aerospace with an incredibly elegant design, given its utilitarian realm. These functions, therefore, include analogue/digital time, digital seconds, day/date (4 year calendar), 100[SUP]th[/SUP]/second chronograph, countdown timer, alarm and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] timezone. The time can also be heard as an audible minute repeater, whereby a set of audible beeps represent hours, quarter hours and minutes.

The NVG (Night Vision Goggles) compatible backlit display is also preserved.



The amended components include the bracelet, increased size diameter (from 42mm to 43mm), the increased height (from 10.4mm to 10.8mm), the bezel, the hands, the applied rhodium plated dial numerals, the luminescent dial numerals, a slightly bevelled sapphire glass and the applied Breitling logo.

The bracelet is now part of Breitlings Pro III family and incorporates longer links than its Titanium forebear. There is also a version of the new Pro III bracelet that can accommodate Breitlings Co-Pilot module.



The bezel has been redesigned with slightly more contemporary font and sculptured, integral rider tabs. I do like this update a lot. It's a lot more of a reserved change from the Galactic and Chronomat bezels of late.



The hands are reinterpretations of the slim, rhodium plated, Superluminova filled originals. The updated versions have a part-hollowed hour hand and needle pointed minute hands. These little design flourishes add so much to the appeal of the dial and make it more high-end when coupled with the redesigned, oversized rhodium plated numerals. Contemporary elegance is difficult to achieve but Breitling have administered it here with these cunning upgrades.





The luminescent dial digits have also been revised utilising a different font. As with all Breitlings the lume is impressive and lasts a useful period of time.





The applied Breitling logo takes pride of place in the centre of the dial. Shiny. I believe Breitling are showing a certain sense of pride in their sophisticated Aerospace when they decided to include this centrepiece.



To those that are naïve to the world of luxury timepieces the Aerospace family must have always seemed a hard sell. Surely digital quartz watches can be bought for a fraction of the £3150 (November 2013) price tag of the Aerospace Evo? They can indeed but then you would not be buying from the leading manufacturer of tool watches in the world. You would not be getting a case, bezel and bracelet honed from solid billet of grade 5 Titanium. You would not be getting the high end fit and finish offered by the artisans at Breitling. You would not be getting a phenomenally accurate timepiece that is certified to 25 seconds per year, which is basically irrelevant and unnoticeable even to those unfortunate sufferers of OCD. And finally, you will not be wearing the watch that has been chosen by countless military and service personnel around the globe, including The Red Arrows, The Typhoon Display Pilots, members of the ETPS, the RAF, the Navy Search and Rescue Division, F3 and F15 pilots, etc, etc.

The list above is by no-means absolute but it can be easily deduced that Pilots rate the Aerospace as their tool watch of choice. This is due to the amalgamation of useful, everyday functions coupled with a rugged, water resistant and fantastically light weight (just 46.7 grams for the Evo) case. The latter means that these brave individuals will not have their arm pulled off when they are subject to several g. Pilots of display and warfare teams are regularly subjected to 5g, which is 5 times gravity and results in themselves and their kit weighing 5 times more than if they were stood on terra-firma. This equates to just 350grams for an Aerospace with a Titanium bracelet. Compare that to, say, an average steel watch like the Breitling Colt which would weigh pretty much a kilogram. I take the point that the wearer would not have an arm like an orang-utan afterwards but it would be uncomfortable and distracting.





The Aerospace Evo is initially available with a Blue, Black or Grey dial. The greys and blacks were always my favourite dial colours with the Aerospace Avantage, due to their harmonious look with Titanium . However, the blue dial, as highlighted above, is now my favourite due, perhaps, to its appealing contrast to the new Rhodium plated details on the dial.

Conclusion:

Andrew Michaels Jewellers offers a bespoke service which allows those affiliated with the numerous services around the world an opportunity to design their own Breitling timepiece. The most preferred base model timepiece chosen for these small number Limited Editions by far is the Aerospace.

This frequent predilection by these worthy groups is a true vindication of the design intelligence that Breitling utilised in the creation of one of the best digital quartz watches on the market.

I love the redesign of the new Aerospace Evo. It simply makes an already high end timepiece appear more luxurious. I say simply, but it couldn't have been easy to achieve.

So, if you want a real-world proven multi-functional utilitarian timepiece that remains easy to wear due to space-age materials, is incredibly accurate and has an almost elegant aesthetic then the Aerospace Evo is the watch for you&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..and The Red Arrows&#8230;..and the Typhoon Display team&#8230;.and the F15 pilots&#8230;&#8230;.and the Royal Navy Search and Rescue Team&#8230;&#8230;..



Many thanks, as always, to Andrew for lending me this Aerospace Evo for the purposes of review.

All words and images by Richard Atkins. This article may not be reproduced in part or in whole without the permission of the author.


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

That is such a beautiful watch, I'm waiting on Breitling to send me an Aerospace in exchange for a Pluton they can't repair.

Now I really, really hope the wait is because it will be one of these instead of the previous model, which I ordered in blue.

Well done on the review and the stunning photos.


----------



## ricardo1970 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Brian,

The owners of the Pluton with the Japenese movement are getting a great deal from Breitling to replacve their unservicable Plutons for an Aerospace at half price.

I hope you get the new model.

Good luck.

Richard.


----------



## Doc J (Aug 1, 2012)

Another great read Ric


----------



## ricardo1970 (May 19, 2012)

Thank You Doc J.

I'm pleased you enjoyed it.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing with us here

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m00nwalk3r (Apr 20, 2012)

Great write up!


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice review, thanks.

Personally, I much prefer the Aerospace Avantage 42mm which is what I got back in October. I fondled the EVO but it just didn't sing to me. I am not in love with the shorter hands and the skeleton hour hand, the 43mm case feels bigger/bulkier on the wrist and the Pro III bracelet didn't do much for me either. Had the movement be bestowed with a bigger easier to operate crown and or more functions, I would have been more easily swayed.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Terrific review! I am really becoming quite interested in the model. I, too, love the new updates. I have always wanted a titanium watch as well. I saw one of these at an AD a couple of weeks ago. I found that with the tungsten grey dial, it was gorgeous. No wonder it was gone a week later!
I'm a big fan of the Omega Z-33 as well, but I just know after the novelty wore off, it would sit in it's box. The Aerospace is definitely more of an everyday wearer with basically the same functions, only all operated by the crown.

Thanks again for a great review.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> Terrific review! I am really becoming quite interested in the model. I, too, love the new updates. I have always wanted a titanium watch as well. I saw one of these at an AD a couple of weeks ago. I found that with the tungsten grey dial, it was gorgeous. No wonder it was gone a week later!
> I'm a big fan of the Omega Z-33 as well, but I just know after the novelty wore off, it would sit in it's box. The Aerospace is definitely more of an everyday wearer with basically the same functions, only all operated by the crown.
> 
> Thanks again for a great review.
> ...


Hi, Carl. Good to see you.  I know you visit the Omega forum often but we're just as friendly over here. ;-) Hurry and up and snag that tungsten grey Aerospace so we can enjoy some of your pics of it to share your joy! Take care and
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Carl. Good to see you.  I know you visit the Omega forum often but we're just as friendly over here. ;-) Hurry and up and snag that tungsten grey Aerospace so we can enjoy some of your pics of it to share your joy! Take care and
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


Thanks, Ron!

Matter of fact, I am going to the AD to try and look at one of these, hopefully they have one in stock. This may just be the watch that brings me back to Breitling. For my 65th this year, I am looking to get a new watch. I currently have 4 for sale, and a fifth will likely be sold as well. If I get the Evo, I will actually have money to get another watch as well! Many may differ in their opinions, but I find the MSRP of the new Aerospace Evo to be fairly reasonable.

I do love the Omega Z-33, but it is just too much watch! It actually fits quite comfortably, but I think once the novelty wore off it would spend a lot of time in it's box.

I am really excited about seeing this watch. I am very, very glad that Breitling has kept the older style steel bezel with the rider tabs, and I really like the minor modifications they have made to it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree. I would have considered the Omega Z-33 but the watch is just huge and another problem is the lack of bracelet option.


----------



## rosspwilliams (Feb 21, 2014)

Picked my Aerospace Evo up on Wednesday and absolutely love it. Took me a little while to get my head around setting it up, but its a lovely watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

rosspwilliams said:


> Picked my Aerospace Evo up on Wednesday and absolutely love it. Took me a little while to get my head around setting it up, but its a lovely watch.


Hi, Ross and welcome aboard! Congratulations on the terrific acquisition and wear it in good health! We look forward to more of your pics and forum participation. 
Best Regards,
Ron


----------



## Brizzybrad (Jul 16, 2011)

I sold my advantage a few years ago and missed it dearly. The EVO fills that void perfectly. No complaints here.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Just now found this. To the top!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Fantastic write up. I’ve bought and sold a plethora of watches over the years and while I very rarely miss any of the watches I sell, the Evo was one of them and I am happy to say I recent reacquired one


----------



## lgbalfa (May 24, 2008)

I still love my Aerospace!


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a fan of the aerospace line and even bigger fan of the evo.
Anyone here have a limited edition?
I myself have a LE of 50 pcs. Thinking of getting a NATO strap for it. However, I wish there was a night mission bracelet for this model. The rubber strap isnt that comfortable on my wrist. Its literally bnib. I never wear it cause i dont want to scratch it. Lol
What's the point you say? I just like keeping things new.


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

Other watches will come and go, but my Aerospace Evo is the one watch I'll never get rid of.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

1st timer said:


> I'm a fan of the aerospace line and even bigger fan of the evo.
> Anyone here have a limited edition?
> I myself have a LE of 50 pcs. Thinking of getting a NATO strap for it. However, I wish there was a night mission bracelet for this model. The rubber strap isnt that comfortable on my wrist. Its literally bnib. I never wear it cause i dont want to scratch it. Lol
> What's the point you say? I just like keeping things new.


Sneaky sneaky sales post


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

R.Palace said:


> 1st timer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a fan of the aerospace line and even bigger fan of the evo.
> ...


How so?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

R.Palace said:


> Sneaky sneaky sales post


To correct, you were actually referring to the post just prior to that one. I concur that the verbiage was an implied for sale post and it is now deleted. Reference this "sticky" post from our "articles" section above this main forum... https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/sale...orum-will-deleted-without-warning-577449.html


----------

